# Alienation of affection law suit



## honeysuckle04 (Jan 25, 2011)

It was pointed out to me that I could sue the stbx's ***** for alienation of affection. Utah, the state she is in, is one of seven states that upholds this sort of civil tort. Has anyone here done this and was it worth it?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

honeysuckle04 said:


> It was pointed out to me that I could sue the stbx's ***** for alienation of affection. Utah, the state she is in, is one of seven states that upholds this sort of civil tort. Has anyone here done this and was it worth it?


*Texas will usually honor it provided that it is written into the embodiment of a signed prenuptial agreement!

That being said, with Texas largely being a "no-fault" divorce state, there are few family court judges here who will actually not want to clog up their rather busy dockets with an adultery hearing that is attached to a divorce proceeding in their courtroom! 

Their rationale is simply that they have far better things to do with their time!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## honeysuckle04 (Jan 25, 2011)

Yeah, that's what I figured. Not worth the fees to pursue it. Not sure it would be the right thing to do anyway. Just want to be done with it all so I can move on.
Final date is set for February 3rd then my lawyer told me that stbxh's lawyer sent them a letter saying that a final court date may not be necessary. What does that mean? 

It would be nice to hold the alienation card just in case I needed the pull to get what I want. Suspicion is high that he will walk out of this job too and skip the state pretty soon. 

Switching topics-I made it through the holidays just fine, he ruined them for us anyway, but I am having a hard time today with the loneliness. Really need to learn to be content by myself after 15 years of not.
Back to normal work Monday which I am so thankful for and classes start in another week or so. Maybe I'll be too busy to be lonely.

Happy New Year to you all.


----------

